# Low budget lathe indexer



## ericc (Nov 7, 2019)

Here are a couple of pictures of a low budget lathe indexer.  This goes in the back of a South Bend spindle and locks with the offset plug that is drawn in by a 3/8-16 bolt.  I couldn't find my stack of acrylic sheets in the garage, so I made do with an obsolete windows CD and case glued together with acrylic cement.  The paper printout from the indexing web site is attached with water based glue.  The bolt and nuts were salvaged from a well-known failed project in the Bay.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Nov 7, 2019)

Simple but effective.


----------



## brino (Nov 7, 2019)

Finally a good use for a Windows install CD! 
-brino


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 7, 2019)

This failed project?









						Massive Barge On San Francisco Bay Likely Secret Google Facility
					

KPIX 5 has learned a mysterious barge floating on Treasure Island belongs to Google. But the project may be sunk before it ever opens for business.




					sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com


----------



## ericc (Nov 7, 2019)

matthewsx said:


> This failed project?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correct sir!  They passed out the bolts to local makers.  These bolts are very high quality medium carbon alloy steel.


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice,

I'm back in the bay area again, well Santa Cruz and am looking forward to hanging out with like minded people. You haven't by chance met my old friend Kimric Smythe?

John


----------



## ericc (Nov 8, 2019)

matthewsx said:


> Nice,
> 
> I'm back in the bay area again, well Santa Cruz and am looking forward to hanging out with like minded people. You haven't by chance met my old friend Kimric Smythe?
> 
> John



Hi.  I haven't met anybody, but I have been hoping to attend one of the get togethers in Stockton.  It would be nice to meet you and jbolt.


----------

